# Best speaker or cab suited for the 8 string



## charles22880 (Apr 19, 2010)

i know this ? is one of opinion but i want a speaker or cab that can handle the freq's from my 8-string(standard tuning) without adding mud or bees to it. would a x pattern speaker combo work well in a 4x12


----------



## Galius (Apr 19, 2010)

I havent had any problems with vintage 30 loaded cabs, or the vader cabs with emenince legends. It seems that any higher quality cabinet/speaker thats fine with other guitars seem to be fine with 8s.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Apr 19, 2010)

I've been playing the Eminence Basslite lately on guitar, works good for both guitar and bass.. So im sure it would cover 8 strings.


----------



## MoNsTaR (Apr 19, 2010)

Ive been using my H&K cab with a Hartke Transporter 15" bass cab haha works great


----------



## Werwolf999 (Apr 19, 2010)

GK 100s maybe?

I was thinking, if 8s become more prominent, will people start catering more specifically to the market?

I wonder too, if a hybrid cab would work. Maybe something w/ 2 12" v30s and a 15" bass speaker?


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 19, 2010)

Werwolf999 said:


> I wonder too, if a hybrid cab would work. Maybe something w/ 2 12" v30s and a 15" bass speaker?



Depends on what kind of tone you want. If you want very bass-heavy and rounded, a 15" is fine to integrate with some 12" drivers. They won't give you much deeper bass extension - a ported cabinet system will do that - but you don't really have to worry about reproducing the fundamental perfectly.


----------



## iondestroyer1527 (Apr 19, 2010)

i run the straight tn412 (thermion ibanez) with the g1275t's and v30's in an x pattern and it sounds crushing...the cab is fuckin huge also haha.


----------



## Philligan (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm actually using an oversized 2x12 Randall (the MTS line) with what I believe are two G12T75's, and it sounds great. The added size really helps. If I had to ask for one thing, it'd be a wee bit more midrange, but as it is, I liked it more than most 4x12's I tried, even a Mesa 4x12 (or at least, it stood up to it ).


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 20, 2010)

not trying to hijack your thread but its pointless for me to make a new one asking the same thing.
if the F# does sound a bit loose, is there a way to determine what part of one's setup is mostly at fault? i have an agile intrepid with the stock cepheus pups, and im using a peavey vtm-60 head (supposed to be a JCM800 clone) and i have a 2x12 avatar cab with 2 celestion g12k-85s. the cab has a small opening in the back, i think this is referred to as a semi closed back cab? this amp stays at my bands practice space so i only get to use it once a week, and last week i was trying all sorts of things and couldnt seem to get a tight sound. i havent had this 8 very long and have only tried it through this setup once, so maybe i just need more time with it.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 20, 2010)

I would advice against using a 15" speaker for 8-string (bass) purpose. I am a long time bass player, and have spent many years trying to find a decent, tight bass sound. The 15" gives you a lot of "thump", but you will loose a lot of the tightness. There is just too much air for one single speaker. I use now only 10" on bass and of course the usual 12" on guitar. But with my 8, I do not feel that any of them covers the whole range themselves. Thats why I am splitting my signal to both my bass amp (Gallien krueger 2000rb with 410 Avatar cabinet) and my guitar amp (JCM 800). This way I get the tight low end from my bass amp and the crispy top from my guitar amp..


----------



## simonXsludge (Apr 20, 2010)

did anyone ever try one of the 400W orange cabs (maybe even with a line6 amp)? i'm considering getting one of these.


----------



## Deadseen (Apr 20, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> not trying to hijack your thread but its pointless for me to make a new one asking the same thing.
> if the F# does sound a bit loose, is there a way to determine what part of one's setup is mostly at fault? i have an agile intrepid with the stock cepheus pups, and im using a peavey vtm-60 head (supposed to be a JCM800 clone) and i have a 2x12 avatar cab with 2 celestion g12k-85s. the cab has a small opening in the back, i think this is referred to as a semi closed back cab? this amp stays at my bands practice space so i only get to use it once a week, and last week i was trying all sorts of things and couldnt seem to get a tight sound. i havent had this 8 very long and have only tried it through this setup once, so maybe i just need more time with it.



Get another head, it seems to be the weakest link in your chain. 
But you can try to add a EQ or tubescreamer in front of it first.


----------



## Werwolf999 (Apr 20, 2010)

bs_tritonus said:


> I would advice against using a 15" speaker for 8-string (bass) purpose. I am a long time bass player, and have spent many years trying to find a decent, tight bass sound. The 15" gives you a lot of "thump", but you will loose a lot of the tightness. There is just too much air for one single speaker. I use now only 10" on bass and of course the usual 12" on guitar. But with my 8, I do not feel that any of them covers the whole range themselves. Thats why I am splitting my signal to both my bass amp (Gallien krueger 2000rb with 410 Avatar cabinet) and my guitar amp (JCM 800). This way I get the tight low end from my bass amp and the crispy top from my guitar amp..



That's very interesting. Do you happen to have any sound clips you'd like to post?


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 20, 2010)

bs_tritonus said:


> I would advice against using a 15" speaker for 8-string (bass) purpose. I am a long time bass player, and have spent many years trying to find a decent, tight bass sound. The 15" gives you a lot of "thump", but you will loose a lot of the tightness. There is just too much air for one single speaker. I use now only 10" on bass and of course the usual 12" on guitar. But with my 8, I do not feel that any of them covers the whole range themselves. Thats why I am splitting my signal to both my bass amp (Gallien krueger 2000rb with 410 Avatar cabinet) and my guitar amp (JCM 800). This way I get the tight low end from my bass amp and the crispy top from my guitar amp..



Nobody wants to hear this, but if you want to go nuts, you can bi-amp a system such that a solid state power amp will be driving your 15-18" ported woofer cab, then have your regular rig powering your 2x12" etc. With a damping factor of 500-1000 vs. <100 for a tube amp, that can make a huge impact on bass tightness.


----------



## bs_tritonus (Apr 20, 2010)

Soopahmahn:
That is correct! There are many ways to make large speakers sound tight and good, but most of them require either a lot of money (speakers like accugroove etc), or a lot of knowledge about speakers (which I don't have...)

Werwolf999:
I have a lot of sound clips, but I am not sure if it is the kind you are after.. I am experimenting a lot with noise-music and such.. Listen for yourself! 

Bjørn Strand on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## Werwolf999 (Apr 21, 2010)

bs_tritonus said:


> Soopahmahn:
> That is correct! There are many ways to make large speakers sound tight and good, but most of them require either a lot of money (speakers like accugroove etc), or a lot of knowledge about speakers (which I don't have...)
> 
> Werwolf999:
> ...



Interesting stuff!

I've been listening to a lot of Sunn O))) and Electric Wizard lately, so I've been thinking about how to use an 8 string more abusively.


----------



## TomAwesome (Apr 21, 2010)

The frequencies coming from an 8-string shouldn't be that different unless you're trying to get something that sounds more like a bass, a chapman stick, or some other not-quite-guitar kind of tone. Use whatever speakers you like for 7-strings. My V30s, for instance, work just fine.

SYLrules88, your problem could be any combination of the things you listed. The Cepheus pickups are pretty decent for stocks, but they're not the greatest. I'd imagine a JCM 800 clone might have trouble with tunings that are that low, too. They're not exactly the most tight and articulate amps. I'm not familiar with those speakers, so I can't comment on them. You can always try the normal stuff, though, like adding a tubescreamer, dialing in a bit less low end, etc. I think Steph Carpenter is currently using JCM 900 amps and G12-T75 loaded Marshall cabs for his 8s that I've heard tuned as low as Eb, and they sound pretty damn good for him.


----------



## agoz20 (Apr 21, 2010)

VADERRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## SYLrules88 (Apr 21, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> The frequencies coming from an 8-string shouldn't be that different unless you're trying to get something that sounds more like a bass, a chapman stick, or some other not-quite-guitar kind of tone. Use whatever speakers you like for 7-strings. My V30s, for instance, work just fine.
> 
> SYLrules88, your problem could be any combination of the things you listed. The Cepheus pickups are pretty decent for stocks, but they're not the greatest. I'd imagine a JCM 800 clone might have trouble with tunings that are that low, too. They're not exactly the most tight and articulate amps. I'm not familiar with those speakers, so I can't comment on them. You can always try the normal stuff, though, like adding a tubescreamer, dialing in a bit less low end, etc. I think Steph Carpenter is currently using JCM 900 amps and G12-T75 loaded Marshall cabs for his 8s that I've heard tuned as low as Eb, and they sound pretty damn good for him.


 
thanks for the info. and yah i do need to get ahold of a tubescreamer. as far as i know, these speakers are simply the 85 watt version of the g12k-100 which ive seen recommended several times for a good tight low end. maybe someday when i upgrade to a 4x12 cab, ill put in some vintage 30s


----------



## Ben.Last (Apr 21, 2010)

TomAwesome said:


> I think Steph Carpenter is currently using JCM 900 amps and G12-T75 loaded Marshall cabs for his 8s that I've heard tuned as low as Eb, and they sound pretty damn good for him.



Has he switched from using his JMP-1s? He's stuck with them forever.


----------



## goherpsNderp (Apr 21, 2010)

for anyone savvy with basic audio concepts and advanced knowledge of music gear, i have an additional question to ask- based on the OP's topic:

the frequencies produced by the 7th and 8th strings on an 8 string guitar are obviously lower than the other 6 strings. this requires speakers that can actually receive and output those frequencies, right? even if i was to connect a bass cabinet to my head, though, wouldn't the guitar head be able to "detect" those low frequencies and then send them to the cabinet?

are guitar heads even capable of processing those frequencies and sending them out? just curious as to if there is a limited scope of frequencies they can work with, typically.


----------



## JakeAC5253 (Apr 21, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> not trying to hijack your thread but its pointless for me to make a new one asking the same thing.
> if the F# does sound a bit loose, is there a way to determine what part of one's setup is mostly at fault? i have an agile intrepid with the stock cepheus pups, and im using a peavey vtm-60 head (supposed to be a JCM800 clone) and i have a 2x12 avatar cab with 2 celestion g12k-85s. the cab has a small opening in the back, i think this is referred to as a semi closed back cab? this amp stays at my bands practice space so i only get to use it once a week, and last week i was trying all sorts of things and couldnt seem to get a tight sound. i havent had this 8 very long and have only tried it through this setup once, so maybe i just need more time with it.



I've got an MXR KFK 10 Band EQ that I run in front of my amp, and I find that jacking up the output volume (this pedal has a HUGE amount of clean boost) gives me a much tighter response from the amp. Also, when I tune that low I like to take about -3dB of the 125Hz and 250Hz and add about +3dB to the 1KHz and 2KHz faders leaving all the others flat. This gives a very Bulb/Periphery sound IMO and in my experience, and helps to retain the pick attack at those frequencies. Pretty specific advice I realize, but think about a front end boost and/or EQ before the amp is what I'm saying. A new amp would be ideal.


----------



## mgcasella (Apr 22, 2010)

ISP Active Guitar Cab is the best choice!


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 26, 2010)

goherpsNderp said:


> for anyone savvy with basic audio concepts and advanced knowledge of music gear, i have an additional question to ask- based on the OP's topic:
> 
> the frequencies produced by the 7th and 8th strings on an 8 string guitar are obviously lower than the other 6 strings. this requires speakers that can actually receive and output those frequencies, right? even if i was to connect a bass cabinet to my head, though, wouldn't the guitar head be able to "detect" those low frequencies and then send them to the cabinet?
> 
> are guitar heads even capable of processing those frequencies and sending them out? just curious as to if there is a limited scope of frequencies they can work with, typically.



I'll pretend I'm qualified to answer your question.

Some interesting charts here that may help illustrate some of what I talk about: GM Arts - Guitar Amplifiers

A guitar head is not designed to give a flat frequency response. In fact, it's generally designed to accommodate the non-linear response pickups output and try to flatten out the signal from there. Then of course you can shape the response with the tone controls.

In general, guitar amps are probably relatively flat down to 20 Hz or lower. You can certainly use a guitar amp with a bass guitar and hear the low end rumble. That being said, the amp itself should definitely reproduce the 8th string, even if it's tuned to Z0. They probably also extend to the other end of the limits of human hearing - 20 kHz - although tube-based systems will experience a bit of a treble roll-off and nice "sweet" even-order harmonic distortion up there.

Speakers/cabinets are where frequency response really take a hit. Tuned ported cabinets like Thiele designs or a G-Flex use the port to reinforce the roll-off of the drivers such that they extend out a little further and then drop off more sharply. They can reach down to maybe 55-60 Hz with 12" speakers. Most guitar cabs are going to roll off hard around 80 Hz. Vader's 2x15" ported cab claims frequency response to 35 Hz. I believe it. Nuts. Would own one if they weren't 99 lbs.

If you drove a PA setup with your guitar amp, you'd probably hear some degree of buzzy high-end distortion you weren't familiar with, as well as have more super-low end with a low tuning and a subwoofer.

_All this being said_, it's not necessary to reproduce the fundamental energy of your musical signal. A lot of bass guitar 2x10" cabs only get down to 50 Hz, but you don't hear 5-string players complaining because their B0 is about 31 Hz. That's because the damn thing PUNCHES midrange harmonics, which is the real audible component of a guitar signal. For reference, a B1 on a 7-string guitar is about 62 Hz, and the bass guitar/8-string E1 is in the middle at 41 Hz.

In short: midrange is everything, and any guitar cab design is going to give it to you. It just depends on how you want to frame the midrange and what components of it you want to accentuate as to what your speaker choice is, etc.

So get a 2x18" subwoofer with your 8-string if you want to get super cereal


----------



## goherpsNderp (Apr 27, 2010)

everyone give *Soopahmahn* a hand for giving us the run down!

thanks a lot man. i think i will just shop around (physically) with my septor when it comes in, and see what amps/cabs are producing those lows the way i like. i never really knew the importance of mids until i started talking to misha about it and hearing what you guys have had to say, so i will definitely keep my ears open to that as well.

so maybe after i get a solid 4x12 cab i will look into subwoofers. but until then i won't stress about it.


----------



## Soopahmahn (Apr 29, 2010)

goherpsNderp said:


> everyone give *Soopahmahn* a hand for giving us the run down!
> 
> thanks a lot man. i think i will just shop around (physically) with my septor when it comes in, and see what amps/cabs are producing those lows the way i like. i never really knew the importance of mids until i started talking to misha about it and hearing what you guys have had to say, so i will definitely keep my ears open to that as well.
> 
> so maybe after i get a solid 4x12 cab i will look into subwoofers. but until then i won't stress about it.



You're welcome dude. That was probably more rambling than it should have been.

Depending on your style and other equipment, my guess is it would be best not to have a massively oversized sealed cab to avoid booming overpowering bass, and possibly going with a ported design if you want that deep extension.

I have a Recto 2x12 cab (which are quite large sized... I'll see how it performs) with two Vintage 30's in it. I think I'm going to try replacing one V30 with the EVM-12L from my Mark IVa combo and see what that does. Could be an interesting blend, with the EVM providing hi-fi clarity and deep bass while the V30 provides some snarl and mid-focus. I think the cabinet will be quite unbalanced from a weight perspective


----------



## alexmurphy (Apr 29, 2010)

Okay, I use the clean channel on a peavey valveking half
for distortion i use a cheap digitech pedal

and even for those, my guitar sounds pretty good, in my opinion. it's all i need, and it works.

My point being, unless you are an extreme tone freak or tune down past low E, i dont think there is much need for anything different than what you would normally get. You could maybe modify your cab to accommidate a bass woofer or something, but i dont think its completely necessary. 

I have actually heard of someone making an amp specifically for 8 strings (or anyone who tunes low but uses high notes too, i guess). But, the name of the amp and where i even heard that slips my mind.


----------



## ImYourPassenger (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey man you should look into ISP technologies vector 2x15 cab. Stephen from deftones started using this after Christian from fear factory let him borrow it for a tour. I wouldn't use it by itself but as part of a two of four twelve rig it would sound HUGE!


----------



## Kali Yuga (Mar 20, 2011)

Why do bands of that caliber use those ISP cabinets? You can't really mic a subwoofer, and from the enormous stages those dudes play on, I wouldn't think the crowd would really be able to hear/feel it.

I've got a VHT cabinet that has the best bass response I've ever heard from a 4x12. I'm considering yanking out the P50Es for K100s though. The P50Es seem to break up too much with the lower notes.


----------



## blumetunes (May 7, 2011)

@werwolf999
Also, consider that you may have to separate the two 12's from the 15 in different isolation box's. Having that 15 in the same will likely pop your 12's. Would you wire the two 12's as one stereo out and the 15 as another? That may create an interesting bouncing sound if using delay....if you can't tell i like this idea and have thought about it.


----------



## Daken1134 (May 7, 2011)

my orange 4x12 is by far the best cab ive heard an 8 string through. im running a peavey vypyr 120 head live, and ive used a boogie mark iv, 6505+, engl powerball, and a marshall jvm410, and tried them all with various cabs, the orange 4x12 is just an amazing cab it takes the low end so well its sickening


----------



## Solodini (May 7, 2011)

Played my 828 through an Egnater Tweaker combo earlier and it sounded beautiful!


----------



## oniduder (May 8, 2011)

mills acoustics is what i use, and i used to have 2x ISP vector SL's, which i can say rawk for the low tones, high tones, mid-range, dbx range, suckatoome range, it busted out raw like sushi, and cleared all the nasty sticky funky junky wax out my ears with the infecto grovinistico high-octane non-corporate jams, 

these jams were hot, hot like ...... ya know! hot!

peace


----------



## luca9583 (May 8, 2011)

Regarding guitar amps handling low frequencies of low tunings, think about when you do a whammy dive with a tremolo on the low E string of a 6 string guitar...chances are you go down past the low Bass E while diving and you can hear it clearly while doing it.

It's the tonality of the low tuning and the way it's amplified through a guitar amp that gives 8 string guitars the heavy sound they are known for. Playing an 8 string through a bass amp will make it sound much more like a bass especially when using the neck pickup.

If it's a tight, focussed, mid to high gain tone you're after, the JCM800 isn't the right amp unless you run it very clean with a tight sounding pedal. The JCM800 is an awesome amp for classic and hard rock and 90s alternative stuff like Pumpkins or My Bloody Valentine.

I would go for a Marshall JVM 410H with a noise gate, and some high power handling speakers like the Celestion G12K-100s in a large 2x12 or better still a 4x12 made of plywood. The G12K-100s are 100 watts each! These speakers can handle high gain really well and give much less breakup due to their high power rating. Great bottom end without the harshness of a typical G12-75.

V-30s are considered to be great for high gain and they certainly sound sweet, but if you go for 100 watt rated speakers the tone will be much tighter.


----------



## saovi (May 8, 2011)

Daken1134 said:


> my orange 4x12 is by far the best cab ive heard an 8 string through. im running a peavey vypyr 120 head live, and ive used a boogie mark iv, 6505+, engl powerball, and a marshall jvm410, and tried them all with various cabs, the orange 4x12 is just an amazing cab it takes the low end so well its sickening



Misha uses a 4x12 Orange cab with his axe fx and with an 8 string it sounds sick. Might well be the best for this application especially for djent.


----------



## mgcasella (May 12, 2011)

I have an ISP Technologies Vector Active Cabinet and I absolutely LOVE it for down-tuned, 8-string stuff. It really brings out the sound of the F# and makes it sound like an actual note, as opposed to a noise 

Also, for what it's worth, it sounds great with any style of music.


----------



## Alwballe (May 12, 2011)

If you got bank - Orange cab with V30s
If dont got bank - Harley Benton G412A vintage
should be just a little under 500bucks. and its not a crap cab. its really well made for that price. kind of like the Agile of cabs.

Something with V30 speakers anyhow. sounds so sweet with 7-8strings.


----------



## XEN (May 12, 2011)

Soopahmahn said:


> ... midrange is everything, and any guitar cab design is going to give it to you. ...


Amen and well said!

My 412 loves the low F#, but for good measure I still slave out from my Roadster to my MK IV which powers its 12" and a Peavey 15" bass cab rated to 30hz.


----------



## Kali Yuga (May 12, 2011)

VHT Fatbottom is the tightest cabinet I've ever played, due to it being front-loaded. I seriously doubt I'm ever going to want another cabinet. I've owned Orange, Engl, Mesa, Avatar, and other common higher brands, and the VHT is hands-down more responsive and aggressive sounding than any of them. I'm going to be changing the stock Eminence P50e speakers for Celestion G12-K100s eventually though, not that there's any problems with P50es, I'm a K100 fanboy, and if they're front-loaded it's going to be like smacking someone in the teeth with the butt of your guitar with each note you hit. Haha


----------



## ronjhoser (May 12, 2011)

At the risk of getting more technical than what you might be looking for, in order to get the full spectrum response of the 8, you would need to bi-amp. Here is the problem with running drivers (speakers) of different sizes from the same amp: they do not have the same usable frequency responses. So while the larger drivers will be in their comfortable operating range in the lower frequencies, the smaller drivers will not be. The result is that at higher volumes, the smaller drivers will be hurting. The cure is to filter the low frequencies from the smaller drivers with a high-pass filter and to filter the higher frequencies from the larger drivers with a low-pass filter. Each then needs it's own amplifier. In practice, you could use an active subwoofer, taking its signal from the main amp series effect loop. By feeding the signal back to the main amp high-pass, the load on this amp and its speakers would be lightened. You would get loud, clean reproduction of the full spectrum.

Now for the important part: as mentioned above, we don't usually look for linear frequency response from a guitar rig and I don't think that's going to change because of the number of strings on the instrument. I think most will be happier playing through a guitar rig with a beefy oversize cab. If you want to experiment, find a bi-amped bass rig and a distortion pedal of your liking and fire up your 7-8-9 string axe through it. If you like it, your life just got complicated.


----------



## op1e (May 12, 2011)

I've only gone down to G on my extra 7 just messin around, but my B52 LS412A handles everything amazingly. I know you'll laugh, since its a $250 cab, but its amazing to me. I hated my 412ms, played my buddies 6505 cab (muddy and dull compared to mine). Its 400 watts rear ported and 100 pounds of fun. Kinda bright compared to other cabs, but pretty flat. At least it lends itself well to my 1101 solid state rig, havent tried it with the Ultra yet.


----------



## Decipher (May 13, 2011)

My Rivera 'Seven' cab (w/100W Celestians) seems to handle it pretty well for my 8 string. I would also recommend an active subwoofer system like the ISP's. Although I don't own one, I do hope to add one (or the Rivera equilivant when they're back in production).


----------



## EOT (May 13, 2011)

So far my favorite speaker is the EV EVM12L. Not just for super low tunings, but in general. I have a set of the black label versions in a Diezel rear load 4x12. They really handle the low stuff well.

However, I also get great results from my Marshall 1960B cab, as well as my Vader. They don't move as much air though. The EV's punch you with every chug.


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 13, 2011)

TomAwesome said:


> I think Steph Carpenter is currently using JCM 900 amps and G12-T75 loaded Marshall cabs for his 8s that I've heard tuned as low as Eb, and they sound pretty damn good for him.





Lern2swim said:


> Has he switched from using his JMP-1s? He's stuck with them forever.



No, he's not using a JCM900, he's still got his JMP-1. I seen them the other night and spotted a muchly shortend rack rig on stage. I spotted the JMP-1, that Rocktron unit and I think the Furman power unit. I don't think he'll ever get rid of that JMP-1. I regret selling mine in the worst way...



Daken1134 said:


> my orange 4x12 is by far the best cab ive heard an 8 string through. im running a peavey vypyr 120 head live, and ive used a boogie mark iv, 6505+, engl powerball, and a marshall jvm410, and tried them all with various cabs, the orange 4x12 is just an amazing cab it takes the low end so well its sickening



But the question is which cab is it - is it the PPC412 240Watt or the PPC412HP-8 400 watt? The HP has the k100's, which IMHO will sound way better and more refined and handle the lower frequencies and power better that the V30's will...



luca9583 said:


> I would go for some high power handling speakers like the Celestion G12K-100s in a large 2x12 or better still a 4x12 made of plywood. The G12K-100s are 100 watts each! These speakers can handle high gain really well and give much less breakup due to their high power rating. Great bottom end without the harshness of a typical G12-75.
> 
> V-30s are considered to be great for high gain and they certainly sound sweet, but if you go for 100 watt rated speakers the tone will be much tighter.



Agreed. +1! Avatar Speakers will make you any cab you want, with any speakers you want and any wiring you want for way less than a Marshall, Mesa, VHT, Orange or anything else... Well worth looking into...



Decipher said:


> My Rivera 'Seven' cab (w/100W Celestions) seems to handle it pretty well for my 8 string...



That's because that cab comes with the K100's already loaded into it! Mick Thomson specifically chose the K100's for his cab because of the increased power rating, but also for the bigger voice coils, thicker speaker paper and the bigger magnets all to accomodate the lower tunings and frequencies of tuning to B or lower.

While the T75's will and usually do sound good with a low B, the K100's will handle it much better and won't break up as much in comparison. The next thing I'm looking to do is replace the stock speakers in my Ibanez 412 with the K100's, just because I play tunings in B and lower all the way down to the F# on my 8-string. While the Ibanez cab and speakers sound decent, the K100's will be a night and day difference. IMHO, I'd rather use the K100's over the V30's, T75's, the G85's or anything else.


----------



## Ben.Last (May 13, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> No, he's not using a JCM900, he's still got his JMP-1. I seen them the other night and spotted a muchly shortend rack rig on stage. I spotted the JMP-1, that Rocktron unit and I think the Furman power unit. I don't think he'll ever get rid of that JMP-1.



That's not true either. He's been using the JMP-1 for all the old material but, for everything on Diamond Eyes, he's actually been using Guitar Rig 4.


----------



## op1e (May 14, 2011)

Its amazing how deep and thick that title track sounds. Would love to know what his guitar rig patch is set up like. I have the program but dont use it much.


----------



## Romain (May 14, 2011)

I have a Bugera 333XL with Bugera 212 cab.

I'm going to change the speaker for Eminence Governor + Man o war, but I also hesitate to put Celestion G12K-100 ( but more expensive )


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 14, 2011)

Lern2swim said:


> That's not true either. He's been using the JMP-1 for all the old material but, for everything on Diamond Eyes, he's actually been using Guitar Rig 4.



Correction my friend... I just saw them live this Wednesday night, and he was less than 5 feet in front of me. He's still using his JMP-1 and rackmount stuff live. The ONLY time he's using his laptop and Guitar Rig 4 is when they play smaller venues and he can't have/use the monsterous rack set-up and both 412's with him due to stage space. And even if he WAS using Guitar Rig 4 for that show, he still has his JMP-1 with him on stage, and he does indeed use it for the new stuff as well. So chances are he's using GR4 with the JMP-1 and the Rocktron for when he can't use his full rig for smaller venues...

But I also agree with op1e, and wanting to know what his crunch/distortion channel is set... I watched the Artist video of him playing "Dorothy" thru Guitar Rig 4 and it sounded sick-ER than his JMP-1 does... I too wanna know how the hell he's got it set. And I also have the program and hardly use it, as I need the Kontroler pedal to use as the input for the guitar so there's no delay lag between the input and the processing signal. Was planning on it (and still am at some point...) but then I scored a Line 6 Vetta head, so I'm back to running a half stack again!!! One of these days I'll spend the $250 for the foot controller for GR4 and get a channel set and tweaked and nasty sounding like SRC's was in that demo video...


----------



## Kamikaze7 (May 14, 2011)

Romain said:


> I have a Bugera 333XL with Bugera 212 cab.
> 
> I'm going to change the speaker for Eminence Governor + Man o war, but I also hesitate to put Celestion G12K-100 ( but more expensive )



I would honestly go with the Celestions over the Eminence... Granted they might be more expensive, but I'd rather spend the extra in knowing that the K100's are gonna stand up to that much low-end and power and smile and come back for more on a daily basis...


----------



## orakle (May 14, 2011)

tbh, ive found that a 2x12 cab + 1x15 cab give the best results
the 12s focus more on higher frequencies and the 15 is more on low end
that's what i got atm, and i havent found better
you dont know what djent is until you try it with 15'' speakers ;P

edit: both cabs are homemade, 12'' are celestion v30s and the 15'' is a jensen mod15-200


----------



## sage (May 15, 2011)

I am running a JSX with KT77s through a Krankenstein cab, which is loaded with Eminence 150W Texas Heat speakers. I selected the rig for its ability to not sound like crap with a 6 string tuned to drop B. When I first plugged in my 8 string, I was devastated by it's inability to produce any usable sound from the lowest string, which I have tuned to E. Barely a whisper came out of it. I then realized that my Whammy pedal was on and set to 2 Octaves Down... I am an idiot. After disengaging the Whammy, it sounded awesome. Nice response all the way across the frequency range. Just make sure the turn the resonance down and leave the Fat switches off...


----------



## mgcasella (May 15, 2011)

There is a kick-ass auction on eBay which reminded me of this thread. This guy has posted two things in the same auction: an ISP Theta head and an ISP Active Vector cab. 
 
I have the ISP Active Vector cab that is featured in this auction and I absolutely SLAYS for EVERYTHING (especially for stuff in the 8-string/downtuned arena). When I used to have my 8-string, all my friends were amazed at how clear and articulate the low F# sounded through this cab 

My advice: This will go for cheap so just win it and then sell the head if you don't like/want/need it. You could put it back on eBay or I'm sure someone here would take it off your hands.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 15, 2011)

Orange cabs have the solidness and tightness needed to pull it off, but they are very bright. Personally i would try fryette cabs. They are meant to be very well rounded and evenly voiced, and so don't have too much or too little of anything, and is both detailed and tight without being harsh or sterile. Smooth yet brilliant top end, all the goodies. That is with the fryette-designed eminence speaker though. P15 or whatever it's called.

The only cab i have tried for 8 string myself is my Rivera 2x12. I have tried some sick low tunings with a baritone through an orange 4x12 and 2x12 too, and both sound great as well.


----------



## daos_27 (Oct 15, 2011)

charles22880 said:


> i know this ? is one of opinion but i want a speaker or cab that can handle the freq's from my 8-string(standard tuning) without adding mud or bees to it. would a x pattern speaker combo work well in a 4x12


 
The cab can make a difference but it's more so the head. The only head I have found that come through with 8's are the Mesa and Koch amps. The ENGL SE and ENGL Screamer where ok too but the whole rest of the ENGL line were rubbish for the 8th string as was the Framus Cobra and most other amps. 

Celestion K100 speakers will help as they are not trying to compress the mids as much it's not really the extra power handling your after it's the more flat respons and less flavouring speakers. Vintage 30's will still work if you have a Koch Powertone/ Supernova or Mesa Dual/ Tripple Recto


----------



## mgcasella (Oct 15, 2011)

daos_27 said:


> The cab can make a difference but it's more so the head. The only head I have found that come through with 8's are the Mesa and Koch amps. The ENGL SE and ENGL Screamer where ok too but the whole rest of the ENGL line were rubbish for the 8th string as was the Framus Cobra and most other amps.
> 
> Celestion K100 speakers will help as they are not trying to compress the mids as much it's not really the extra power handling your after it's the more flat respons and less flavouring speakers. Vintage 30's will still work if you have a Koch Powertone/ Supernova or Mesa Dual/ Tripple Recto




IMHO the best thing to do would be to buy one of the kick-ass heads mentioned above and then pair it up with an ISP Vector cab like mine. This way, you'll have all the circuitry that works with the low frequency of the 7th and 8th string, as well as the cross-over and subwoofer of the ISP cab. Also, the cab has modeling speakers, which I prefer over others (although I know this is subjective) because it doesn't affect the tone of the guitar and head.


----------



## Sponge (Oct 16, 2011)

Kamikaze7 said:


> No, he's not using a JCM900, he's still got his JMP-1. I seen them the other night and spotted a muchly shortend rack rig on stage. I spotted the JMP-1, that Rocktron unit and I think the Furman power unit. I don't think he'll ever get rid of that JMP-1. I regret selling mine in the worst way...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Agreed on the PPC412HP Cabs and K100's. I paired them up with The Orange Thunderverb 200 and wont have to look back. After trying out a bunch of different amps, this was the tightest combo. Even with a low D open tuning, all the notes come through with clarity.


----------



## fusion1 (Nov 13, 2011)

How do you get the impedance to match your amp with a 2x12 cab and a single 15"?



orakle said:


> tbh, ive found that a 2x12 cab + 1x15 cab give the best results
> the 12s focus more on higher frequencies and the 15 is more on low end
> that's what i got atm, and i havent found better
> you dont know what djent is until you try it with 15'' speakers ;P
> ...


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm really glad this topic was made, as I've been interested in getting myself an 8-string and this was one of the glaring questions I've had. I'll definitely keep this thread in mind and a lot of the things said here when I make my next big amp purchase.


----------

